# Leaping dark



## Glaire

Hello,
I am translating A Roman Spring, by Leslie Norris, in which the narrator  is describing all he is doing when he is in his little cottage in  Wales. I have a problem with this phrase in this passage:


"every night for almost a week i banked my evening fires high with sweet wood, and we'd sit there in the *leaping dark*, in the low house, until time for supper."



This expression is giving me a hard time to find a good french translation, even though i see perfectly what it means. I'd also like to know if this is a common expression or if the author is making it up, because i used a kind of cliché to translate it, and if it isnt in English, i'd rather avoid it in french too! 



here's my try: 



"_[ ... ], dans la pénombre qui dansait au gré des flammes, [ ... ]_."


Thank you!!


----------



## pieanne

dans l'obscurité dansante?


----------



## Glaire

oui va me parait bien! 
merci!


----------



## pieanne

Il y a aussi "l'obscurité bondissante"


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Actually, Glaire, I liked your original translation best!


----------



## mgarizona

I would say what Glaire offered is a very nice paraphrase but not a translation.

... dans une obscurité caracolante ???


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Hmmm, you open a whole new can of worms, mgarizona!  Sometimes I think a "really nice paraphrase" is the best option if it SOUNDS BEST IN THE TARGET LANGUAGE... but in this case, a matter of judgement, surement!


----------



## Glaire

Thanks for all your propositions, ill study them carefully.

Let's not enter this debate whether tanslation should match the original language or the targeted one...  
There is no answer for that


----------



## Moon Palace

L'auteur utilise ici un procédé stylistique (l'hypallage) qui consiste à échanger les termes par rapport à leur référent: _leaping_ est en théorie à associer aux flammes, au feu (_leaping fire / flames)_, mais ici il l'associe à l'obscurité qui dans la vision traditionnelle est statique. Je suggère donc de conserver cette structure, et propose: _l'obscurité dansante. (_car en français, on dit souvent que les flammes dansent dans la cheminée).


----------



## hampton.mc

... à la lueur du feu/des flammes ?


----------



## Moon Palace

hampton.mc said:


> ... à la lueur du feu/des flammes ?


C'est le sens implicite, mais si on fait cet ajout, on perd le procédé littéraire qui justement doit surprendre le lecteur. La proximité du feu présent dans la phrase rend inutile l'ajout des flammes, le lecteur va faire le lien. Un autre exemple d'hypallage: 


> « Déchirer la nuit gluante des racines. »
> ​ — Jules Laforgue[8


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypallage#cite_note-7


----------



## Glaire

Aouh merci MoonPalace pour l'explication détaillée. c'est donc un cliché "déplacé" si je comprends bien, je peux donc utiliser un cliché as well en francais!
Merci!!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

I think "leaping dark" is an innovative, unusual - yet very evocative! - use of language that it would be a shame to lose in the translation.  It's NOT a cliche - have never heard it before.  Reminds me of Dylan Thomas.


----------



## franc 91

dans une obscurité scintillante/vacillante ?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

The thing about "leaping dark" is that it conveys in two words that someone is sitting without an electric light in a room at night with an open fire and that the flames are dancing up and reflecting on the walls!!  How to capture that in French... now that is another story.


----------



## hampton.mc

... dans une obscurité chatoyante ?


----------



## Itisi

pieanne said:


> dans l'obscurité dansante?



Gets my vote!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

I think it's close to the original - I like it too.


----------



## Bouklette

Cela dépendra aussi du contexte que l'auteur veut donner!
Si l'ambiance est sombre: "je nourris mon feu de ce bois à la fumée suave... dans les ombres dansant au gré des flammes"
Si l'ambiance est plus tranquille: "je nourris mon feu de ce bois sucré... dans la pénombre vacillante"
(My try...)


----------



## Glaire

Bouklette: c'est une ambiance sereine, for sure. il veut montrer qu'il passe un bon moment et que c'est un endroit très agréable.
J'aime beaucoup suave!!! 

Carcassonaise: So if leaping dark isnt a cliché, it wouldnt it be a bit of a shame to use "danser", which is a rather common expression when used for fire and flames? 

this image is giving me a hard time!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Yes, I agree, shame to translate something interesting and original with a cliché


----------



## Meille

Glaire said:


> Carcassonaise: So if leaping dark isnt a cliché, it wouldnt it be a bit of a shame to use "danser", which is a rather common expression when used for fire and flames?



"Danser" (leaping), as you say, is rather common when used _for fire and flames_. But "_obscurité _dansante" (leaping _dark_) is not.


----------



## Itisi

Meille said:


> "Danser" (leaping), as you say, is rather common when used _for fire and flames_. But "_obscurité _dansante" (leaping _dark_) is not.



I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## mgarizona

Another thought:

The word "leaping" is more associated in English with a 'flame' than it with a 'fire.'

And if 'leaping flame' would be ... what in French? ... flamme jaillissante? ... then perhaps "dans une obscurité jaillissant" is an option.

(Not sure why I'm so drawn to use 'une obscurité' instead of 'l'obscurité' ... is it me or does it add to the tone of wonderment?)


----------



## mgarizona

hampton.mc said:


> ... dans une obscurité chatoyante ?



Actually "shimmering dark" is not that uncommon a collocation in English ... "the shimmering dark of a summer's midnight" (Doris Lessing)

As Moon Palace points out so well, the word-play here centers on kinetics, even if ultimately the effect being described is a visual one.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

obscurité dansante gets my (non-native) vote...


----------



## Bouklette

Vu le contexte, il faudrait montrer alors que l'ombre n'a pas réellement sa place, et danse sous la lumière des flammes, qui la chassent plus qu'autre chose, du coup la traduction serait dans le sens où les ombres vacillent, verbe qui est d'autant plus utilisé pour parler de la flamme d'une bougie lorsqu'elle est faible.

Obscurité vacillante gets my vote!


----------



## Glaire

oui Bouklette c'est vrai qu'il faut préciser, c'est pour ça que dans mon premier jet j'avais ajouté "au gré des flammes".
Obscurité vacillante n'est pas mal non plus, mais il est vrai que dansante est aussi très bien!

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions en tout cas 
Maintenant il me reste le plus dur: trancher entre toutes ces bonnes idées!


----------



## Bouklette

Bon courage!


----------



## RaeChan

[ ... ] * et on s'y asseyait dans les ténèbres dansantes, *[ ... ]

Je dirais "ténèbres" car cela suggère le mouvement. Aussi, _tenebrae_ veut dire "obscurité" en latin, c'est plus courant qu'_obscuritas_ en fait...
[ ... ]


----------



## Danifraise

Dans l'obscurité flamboyante?


----------

